# A Schubert Amalgam



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yesterday evening I pulled from the 'bookcase' my copy of the Pearl CD (GEMM 9271) containing Schnabel's performances of Schubert's sonatas in A, D.959 and B flat, D.960. I hadn't listened to the CD for some time, nor to the sonatas for that matter.

Schnabel doesn't play Schubert like anyone does nowadays; in general he is lighter-hearted and faster paced. This detail is my only defense for what occurred.

If one is so drifty as to forget that these are four movement sonatas, D.959 ends with the Scherzo (Allegro vivace); rather invigorating. D.960 begins with the Rondo (Allegretto) from D.959. The Molto moderato that everybody milks nae unto death nowadays (Schnabel doesn't) becomes the thoughtful middle movement; The Andante sostenuto is now a whimsical, subtly melancholy finale, that ends with a gentle diminuendo in the manner of some late Brahms.

I only realized my error when the CD continued - with music suggestive of a Fantasy, the Scherzo followed by the Allegro ma non troppo. Even that worked pretty well.

I don't quite see how you folks can duplicate this experience - the required innocence may be difficult to come by. And there may be other considerations.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I don't have anything to match this...

I can only provide here my favourite Schubert recording: the splendid coupling of the Trout quintet + "Death and the Maiden" quartet, featuring Cliffor Curzon (quintet) and the members of the Vienna Philharmonic octet.


----------

